
Man Dressed as Delivery Driver Executes Hit on Federal Judges House - Kapura
https://abcnews.go.com/US/federal-judges-son-shot-killed-husband-injured-attack/story?id=71871708
======
tomp
_> Federal judge's son, 20, is shot dead and her criminal defense attorney
husband is critically injured after a gunman disguised as a FedEx driver
ambushed their home - four days after she was assigned a case linked to
Jeffrey Epstein_

 _> Last week, on July 15, the judge was assigned to a case that had links to
late sex abuser Jeffrey Epstein._

 _> The case Salas is presiding over involves as ongoing lawsuit brought by
Deutsche Bank investors who claim the company made false and misleading
statements about its anti-money laundering policies and failed to monitor
'high-risk' customers including convicted sex offender billionaire Jeffrey
Epstein._

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8539683/amp/Federal...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8539683/amp/Federal-
judges-son-shot-dead-husband-wounded-attack-man-dressed-FedEx-
driver.html?__twitter_impression=true)

~~~
IAmEveryone
Yes, it's a case related to Epstein. But it's really a run-of-the-mill
investor protection lawsuit like thousands each year.

It's also day seven of her being assigned the case. She may have sent out some
preliminary inquiries to start thinking about a trial schedule. She definitely
didn't make any decisions that have the potential to expose whatever criminal
mastermind people believe to be lurking in the shadows.

Later in the trial, a judge's recusal could have resulted in a mistrial,
potentially delayed it for years, or even caused plaintiffs to run of money or
patience to try again.

But at the very beginning, there is no reason to believe she is different than
any other judge who would be assigned in her stead, and the schedule would
barely be affected.

~~~
mercer
> But at the very beginning, there is no reason to believe she is different
> than any other judge who would be assigned in her stead, and the schedule
> would barely be affected.

The judge that would be assigned in her stead is different in that they will
operate with the knowledge that their predecessor had their family murdered,
quite possibly because of the case they're now handling. How is that not
obvious?

~~~
Zenbit_UX
OK let's follow this train of thought, what message is conveyed here? Don't
touch this case? Side with investors? Side with the bank?

Even if you're right and fear is the motivation, fear in which direction?

------
HowardStark
Other thread with discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23894701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23894701)

~~~
pjc50
Other thread makes a claim about the case involved without it being mentioned
in the article - any evidence for that?

~~~
ivalm
They link to this, the name of judge matches:
[https://news.bloomberglaw.com/securities-law/deutsche-
bank-i...](https://news.bloomberglaw.com/securities-law/deutsche-bank-
investors-sue-over-epstein-ties-stock-drops)

~~~
acqq
And even the part of the article which isn’t behind the paywall is enough:

“Deutsche Bank Investors Sue Over Epstein Ties, Stock Drops

July 16, 2020, 4:29 PM

COURT: D.N.J.

TRACK DOCKET: No. 20-cv-08978

JUDGE: Esther Salas”

Compare with the subtitle of the OP: “Judge Esther Salas, who serves on the
federal bench in New Jersey...”

The court documents are also accessible:

[https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/17354158/karimi-v-
deuts...](https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/17354158/karimi-v-deutsche-
bank-aktiengesellschaft/)

------
tomcam
Target may well have been the husband, who's a criminal defense attorney.
They're targets more often than you'd think.

------
switch11
guess the Judge was honest and didn't accept a bribe

------
pjc50
Epilogue: lead suspect is a deranged misogynistic lawyer
[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/roy-den-
ho...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/roy-den-hollander-
judge-esther-salas-suspect-suicide-shooting-a9629361.html)

------
lprd
I saw an imgur post earlier today that suggests it's related to Epstein:

[https://imgur.com/gallery/lV2abFj?s=sms](https://imgur.com/gallery/lV2abFj?s=sms)

[https://newjerseyglobe.com/judiciary/son-of-federal-judge-
sl...](https://newjerseyglobe.com/judiciary/son-of-federal-judge-slain-
husband-in-critical-condition/)

